# Memrise WSC



## arapahoepark (Jan 24, 2015)

Look at what I found on memrise!
Westminster Shorter Catechism - Memrise


----------



## johnny (Jan 27, 2015)

Memwise is amazing, I just got on to this tonight.

I am using their Latin course and its just incredible,
I was trying to learn Latin through Byki which was ok (but a bit frustrating as I got so many wrong)
Whereas memwise seems to prompt you in all the right areas and I am powering through it.
This is truly an amazing way of learning and its all free (I just can't believe it)
Where have I been???? anyone else aware of this program?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 27, 2015)

Great! Any chance this is available on their app as well? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 27, 2015)

johnny said:


> Memwise is amazing, I just got on to this tonight.
> 
> I am using their Latin course and its just incredible,
> I was trying to learn Latin through Byki which was ok (but a bit frustrating as I got so many wrong)
> ...



Which Latin course are you doing?


----------



## johnny (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Ben

I have just started the very first course (the one with the tiger and gladiator)

Latin courses - Memrise


----------

